# a new personal best!!! muskie



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

<SPAN class=MsgBodyText>The day started at 10:30 am....it was kinda cold, so I waited to go fishing...really couldn't make up my mind to go... or not.








...leaving the boat ramp I catch the first fish of the day...snagged a shad...I thought about keeping it to put under a float for muskie...but turned it loose...I'm there to catch saugeye!!!and anything else that bites..







....fish just past the marina inlet and got my first saugeye...great 1 on the stringer early...trolled past my good spot....nothing did a few passes with no results...but its early and usually not there till after work...so I decide to troll down by the beach and hit the dam rip-rap....got to the east side of the dam past a bank fisherman, and noticed a fish (muskie) roll on the surface right in front of me...great this may be my chance...now I've seen them roll before and didn't catch them...this time was different and caught it...not real big but big enough...36 inches..


<SPAN class=MsgBodyText>









<SPAN class=MsgBodyText>









<SPAN class=MsgBodyText>









<SPAN class=MsgBodyText>Alright a muskie....had the bank fisherman take the pic's as Buster hasn't figured that out yet..








trolled the rest of the way along the rip-rap...with no more fish....coming back I got a snag and didn't see it quick enough...hard to get it out of the rod holder, and after I got it out couldn't release the spool....and out of my hands it goes...watching the rod headed for the bottom!!!







Its only 6 feet deep....but...I got the anchor out to hold semi position....when I notice both lures on the top...thanks goodness for floating lures....It was a easy retrival of the rod once I got to the lure!!!!







(and that wouldn't be the first time either)trolled alittle while longer with no results.
started to head across a bay to go back to saugeye fishing...

when I caught this MONSTER...46 inches...25lbs 4oz...it felt like a snag...but I'm in deeper water than normal...the head shakes were amazing and was hard landing it by myself!!!a bass fisherman took the pic's for me..and I've still fishing with my saugeye gear!!!


<SPAN class=MsgBodyText>









<SPAN class=MsgBodyText>









<SPAN class=MsgBodyText>









<SPAN class=MsgBodyText>









<SPAN class=MsgBodyText>









<SPAN class=MsgBodyText>









<SPAN class=MsgBodyText>









<SPAN class=MsgBodyText>A PERSONAL BEST THAT IS GOING TO BE HARD TO BEAT!!!


trolled down infront of the beach when I catch another muskie....the third for the day!! another 36incher










<SPAN class=MsgBodyText>









<SPAN class=MsgBodyText>Ended the day or evening at dark...hitting my honey hole for saugeye and getting my limit....6 right before dark to add with the two earlier...I did release 2 of the saugeye and went home with 6....and some GREAT memories!!!with pic's

total for the day....
3 muskie...released
2 small mouth...released
3 catfish...released
8 saugeye...2 released
and a shad...released

It was a GREAT day to be on the water!!!


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice fish. I bet that was a good fight. Do you catch smallmouth also?


----------



## SandyKeys (Oct 10, 2007)

WOW!!! Bill, that's awesome! What a beautiful day too! Kiss that pouchie for me! Thanks for the great pics!


----------



## anglerdavidm (Feb 12, 2009)

Where are you fishing out of? Oviously not around here. I haven't caught a muskie in a few years, but used to catch them regularly in northern Indiana. It looks like a beautiful lake. Great report and wonderful pictures


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Great day on the lake. Thanks for posting the report and pictures.


----------



## pogie1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Great pics:takephoto.I have always wanted to catch onethe closest ive gotten is a pickerel.Awsome catch:bowdown


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang. Great Report. It is also way cool to see some fish that ain't from around here. 

Bill, I hope you post reports like this more often, and take a picture of some of the other fish, like the Suager(?), it would be neat to see other fish we don't ever see. 

Thanks for the great report. 

How did it eat?


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats on an awesome day!:bowdown



Muskie is on my son's hit list...just not many places to catch them in Alabama! LOL!


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

hey Bill, do you eat muskie?? or better yet, are they edible? im guessin yes but we dont have them down here so im curious.. what do they taste like??


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

All fish but the saugeye were released....I've ate muskie before when up in Canada on family vacations....they are extremly boney and can't be fillet like a northern pike...it is good white meat....just a pain to pick through the bones...I fish for the saugeye(walleye) and crappie to eat...the rest get pic's taken and go back.

That fish will be hard to beat as a personal best!!!:letsdrink

I thought of getting it mounted but am happy with the pics for the cabin wall....atleast it can grow and someone else may catch it!!!...along with the others caught and released

Curtis here is a pic of the saugeye


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

nice fish there bill:clap...congrats on the pb...that thing is a hoss! especially on the light tackle...glad you got your rod back and thanks for the report and pictures...


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for sharing!! Great pics and congrats on your pers best!!! :letsdrink :bowdown :clap


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Congrats Bill, those are some great fish. The crappie have been hit and miss down here but the Bass are hitting pretty good. Nothing like catching that hoss though.:bowdown


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks to all for the kind words!!!:clap:grouphug....hope to get back downthere soon....but not looking to good...:banghead


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

you sir are a true conservationist!


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

Yeah good job on PB, thanks for the report and showing the pics,:clapIts like Garbo said, it is very cool to see fish from out of the area.


----------

